# Is Drop C tuning possible with a 7 string?



## justinnn (Aug 7, 2009)

Basically, my band uses 6 strings in Drop C. And im having no luck in getting everyone to switch to a lower tuning with 7 strings.

And i like the feel of my 7 string better now, so is it possible to tune it to Drop C, then have an extra high note on top?

If so, what kinda of strings would of have to get?


thanks

jusitn


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely. No reason why it wouldn't work. 

As far as strings, whatever feels comfortable.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 7, 2009)

Your high string would be a G, so you'd have to get something thin... maybe an 8 gauge


----------



## synrgy (Aug 7, 2009)

So that'd be what (from low to high)
C-G-C-F-A-D-G?

You'll probably have to order some single strings for that extra top note. I'm having visions of somebody taking their eye out when a 9 gauge string snaps while trying to tune it to G.


----------



## justinnn (Aug 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Absolutely. No reason why it wouldn't work.
> 
> As far as strings, whatever feels comfortable.





Adam Of Angels said:


> Your high string would be a G, so you'd have to get something thin... maybe an 8 gauge



thanks for the quick response! Im gonna go try it now!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 7, 2009)

Why not tune to A standard and then drop the low D to C?

ACGCFAD. 

You'd still be able to play everything with your band, and still go lower since that's what you wanted.


----------



## justinnn (Aug 7, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Why not tune to A standard and then drop the low D to C?
> 
> ACGCFAD.
> 
> You'd still be able to play everything with your band, and still go lower since that's what you wanted.



good idea !

i didnt even think about that!


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 7, 2009)

Or if you feel brave you could tune FCGCFAD if you want stupid amounts of range


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't see you having problems as long as you set it up right, Stef from the Deftones is so used to playing 7's now that he plays all their older drop-D and drop-C songs on a 7 tuned this way.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 7, 2009)

I think the best solution (and the one that I use for this very application) is tuning (low to high) G-C-G-C-F-A-D. That way you have your drop C stuff on the top 6 strings, and you have a normal 4th relationship on the bottom, which will make sense for patterns and theory stuff.


----------



## evilmnky204 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd say just tune C-G-C-F-A-D-G, buy a .54 or something for the C, then buy a set of .08-.38's for the rest. I think Chris Storey (ex All Shall Perish) uses for Drop B, and that's just a half step lower so it should still work out fine I think.

Or, if you want to be adventurous, tune it C-G-C-F-A-D-D#. That way, you a) won't need a super light gauge for the top string, b) have normal Drop C tuning on the lower 6 strings, and c) the two high strings when barred create a really harsh sounding chord (I think it's called the horror chord or something?). Great for pure 'clusterfuck' moments. It also sounds absolutely insane when you do the harmonics on those two.


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 7, 2009)

If you get problem with the high string breaking. get one of these:

octave4plus.com

They seem to work. People use them for even higher tension.


----------



## tr0n (Aug 7, 2009)

Gonna keep my eye on this thread, I'm auditioning for a band that has some stuff in drop C and would be cool if I could do it on my 7 as none of my 6 strings are purpose built for metal. My Tokai LP Standard copy does very well with the crazy hot humbuckers but soon I'll have a Lundgren M7 in my SC607B so I'll be djenting away (hopefully). ^^



onefingersweep said:


> octave4plus.com



I'm sorry but that guitar is ridiculous hehe.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 7, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Why not tune to A standard and then drop the low D to C?
> 
> ACGCFAD.
> 
> You'd still be able to play everything with your band, and still go lower since that's what you wanted.


 
Yup, that's what I do, I was in the exact same position as TS.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 7, 2009)

This is probably a stupid suggestion but whatever.

You could buy a six string set of your choice and get an extra single top string and tune your guitar to CGCFADD. You'll have two high D's to give a sort of 12 string sound.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 7, 2009)

do what the dude in limp bizkit used to do:
C-G-C-F-A-D-D


----------



## harvested (Aug 7, 2009)

okay, I'll give my input here, although it has been said already, but just to emphasize
from my point of view, you could do it in 2 ways
1) tune it like this (from low to high) G-C-G-C-F-A-D, you'll have the top 6 as a drop C plus an extra G if you wanna go lower at some point ....or....
2) (from low to high) C-G-C-F-A-D-D, Wes Borland style  he used to tune his RG7620 in standard C# but with 2 high C#, that way you'll have a drone D, whenever you'll need a high D it'll be right there ... or you could use that high D like a 12 string or a mandolin... also Stephen Carpenter uses this kind of tuning when he plays the Standard E songs on his 7s, he learned it from Wes of course 

I know this was already said but... I just felt like emphasize your advices


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I don't see you having problems as long as you set it up right, Stef from the Deftones is so used to playing 7's now that he plays all their older drop-D and drop-C songs on a 7 tuned this way.



Stef actually drones the two highest strings like Wes Borland does. He has 2 7s in each tuning; E-A-D-G-B-E-E, D-A-D-G-B-E-E, C-G-C-F-A-D-D, G# Standard. Then he has his 8s, I don't remember if he tunes them differently or uses them in standard.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 8, 2009)

On top of all the stuff other people have suggested, how about tuning to AEADGBE and transposing it up a minor third to CGCFBbDG. I don't know if it would involve refingering some of your existing songs, but it has the advantage of the relationships between the top six strings remaining the same as in standard tuning.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 8, 2009)

Why go to this trouble when you can just tune a 6 string to Dropped C tuning? Maybe I've already posted something like this but Jesus, man - It's a 7 string, It seems like you're determined to make the whole concept of a 7 string guitar redundant 

Unless you're wanting to have a super high G...Interesting theory now that I think about it....

Continue as you were!


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 8, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why go to this trouble when you can just tune a 6 string to Dropped C tuning? Maybe I've already posted something like this but Jesus, man - It's a 7 string, It seems like you're determined to make the whole concept of a 7 string guitar redundant
> 
> Unless you're wanting to have a super high G...Interesting theory now that I think about it....
> 
> Continue as you were!


 
This is true, but TS said he liked the feel of a 7 better. I'll agree with this, I used to play a 6 in Drop C for years, now I play a 7 in the same tuning, because I'd woodshed so much with the 7 that it feels more comfortable now.


----------



## Counterspell (Aug 9, 2009)

I also had somewhat of the same situation as this. All my 6 string guitars, and bass also, are in drop C tuning. For the last few months I have been working on finishing a Warmoth baritone 7, that would also work in unison with my other instruments. Its actually 99% complete, my tech has had it for the last 3 weeks now just to custom cut the nut. Anyways, I decided to tune the 7 to FCGCFAD. I cant wait to play on it! 

In my beginner days of playing, double drop tuning was something I had alot of fun messing with. Just kind of drifted away from it for years, but it seemed the best method to continue writing and playing live in my main tuning, on a 7 that would adapt with my 6's.

String set that I have for this tuning ( for 28 5/8th scale ) is
F C G C F A D
.080 .056 .034 .024 .017 .013 .010

Dont know how that would work out on standard scale tho. Good luck finding what works for you!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 9, 2009)

Devin Townsend Tuning.

GCGCGCE try it....its awesome


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 9, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Devin Townsend Tuning.
> 
> GCGCGCE try it....its awesome




 makes everything alot easier


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 9, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Devin Townsend Tuning.
> 
> GCGCGCE try it....its awesome



I'd consider that as well (perhaps with an Eb for the high string instead). Might be a little pain in the ass to refinger your songs, though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2009)

Another thought... Would probably require some serious refingering for your drop C stuff, but you could try CEADGBE; standard tuning with the low B tuned up a semitone, like the top six strings of a ten string. It would be interesting to use in conjuncture with a six in drop C.

Incidentally, the whole issue of making the seven-string redundant is the main reason I started tuning my sixes down a whole step rather than the half-step down tuning I use on my sevens and did on my sixes for years. It seemed kind of pointless just having them set up exactly the same but without the low B.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2009)

personally, i'd man up and tune C-F-Bb-Eb-Ab-C-F


----------



## Harry (Aug 9, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I'd consider that as well (perhaps with an Eb for the high string instead). Might be a little pain in the ass to refinger your songs, though.



Only a little?
Man, fucked if I knew where to begin to transpose all my shit on that tuning


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 9, 2009)

lots of interesting ideas in this thread!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> lots of interesting ideas in this thread!


 
+1 

Unfortunately, I cannot contribute, but it's really interesting to see these alternative tunings.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooh, I don't know if it would be appropriate, but another possibility would be a seven-string version of Hardcore Tuning; CGCFADEb. 'Twould be cool for Ion Dissonance-type stuff.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 9, 2009)

i would keep it simple, and just go either high G or low G with the drop c tuning in the "middle". requires little-to-none rethinking, and it´s easy to get your brain around. as long as you have a 25.5" scale, you can do the high G with a .08 string, like chris letchford does on his 8 strings. the low G is a bit harder, but perfectly doable with large enough strings and some adjustments.

so yeah, it´s not really a hard thing to do, if you just go for it. you said you wanted to add some low notes, so i´d go for the low G, obviously. a 27" scale or higher would be recommended, but it´s fully possible with some large strings on standard scale. try it out!


----------



## Razor777 (Aug 9, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Oooh, I don't know if it would be appropriate, but another possibility would be a seven-string version of Hardcore Tuning; CGCFADEb. 'Twould be cool for Ion Dissonance-type stuff.



Hardcore tuning? Is that what you kids call it nowadays?


----------



## skattabrain (Aug 10, 2009)

another vore for GCGCFAD. on a longer scale neck it's killer, not sure if it's too floppy on your standard 25.5 scale. i personally like the tone and attack of drop c ... and it's where most of my playing was (in my last band, i now tune D Standard with the low A) and when you do bust out the 7 ... you get this "where did that come from" sound.

it may seem odd, but once you get the swing of it, you will love it. i vote against transposing. you can certainly do it ... but nothing sounds like just slamming an open chord in drop tuning ... plus, it will save you and the other guitar player a little confusion. it will just feel natural. keep it simple.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

tr0n said:


> Gonna keep my eye on this thread, I'm auditioning for a band that has some stuff in drop C and would be cool if I could do it on my 7 as none of my 6 strings are purpose built for metal. My Tokai LP Standard copy does very well with the crazy hot humbuckers but soon I'll have a Lundgren M7 in my SC607B so I'll be djenting away (hopefully). ^^



I'm about to do the exact same thing. What I really need is a fixed bridge extended scale Ibanez!


----------



## skattabrain (Aug 20, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> What I really need is a fixed bridge extended scale Ibanez!


 i have an 1077XL ... but I wish i had the same guitar with a 7 string Gibraltar like they have on the RGA's


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I've wanted an 1077xl (or 2077xl) w/ an RG7421xl as the back up for awhile now.


----------

